# Newb to urban/park



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

I've already got an XC hardtail that I use for serious rides and to get in shape... I love the bike, but I need something else for when I go riding around town with friends and goofing off. My current XC bike is a Kona Explosif that is straight up XC with clipless, Fox Float, etc... not set up for anything urban/park what so ever. 

I was just curious (because money is burning a hole in my pocket) what it costs to get a starter-but-not-sporting-goods-store-quality urban/park bike? I've seen enough videos of MacAskill and the thinkbikes.com group that I'm inspired. Chances are I'll never be as good as them, but there's fun in trying to be. I'd never ride with friends as I'm more into bikes than all of them combined, so it's just my kind of escape from reality to huck stuff and to try and learn how to pedal hop, manual, etc.

I was looking at getting a single speed urban-style bike but with a seat as I'm just starting out. Front and rear disc, 20mm front hub, the works. I'm not looking for a $700 ride if possible... I could probably craigslist a DJ style frame and go from there, but I don't know what's what. 

I live about a 10 minute drive from Rays MTB park, so in the winter during school, I would have a place to dirt jump and do pump track style stuff, so it's not like I'm looking to get a bike I won't use to the potential. 

Ideas? Advice? I know it's kind of broad, but I have no idea what's what when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Not to be a jerk but there are numerous forums that are exactly what you are looking for so go ahead and do a search and get some research. I can tell you right now you won't find a decent new DJ bike for $700 but there are used options everywhere. The main thing you want to look for is a nice Fork and wheel set. Everything else is cheap to upgrade if you need too. I've spent all summer building my bike nearly piece by piece starting with just a GT Chucker. I have invested a little over $600 with the bike I have now but thats doing some MAJOR deal searching (Retail price over 2.2k).


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

That's got to be the most elitist post I've seen on this website. Why have this urban/park/dj sub forum if it's only for veterans to show off their bikes? Is there a sub title somewhere that tells newbs and people asking for advice to stay out? Seriously dude. 

I know what deal searching is like - I got a bike with a newly serviced fork, service and freebies totaling $2k for $600. I told you I was willing to go used and you tell me to sign up for another forum to ask the same question. Wow.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

bacon11 said:


> That's got to be the most elitist post I've seen on this website. Why have this urban/park/dj sub forum if it's only for veterans to show off their bikes? Is there a sub title somewhere that tells newbs and people asking for advice to stay out? Seriously dude.


So... There was nothing in his post that you could have taken as advice? 


xDetroitMetalx said:


> I can tell you right now you won't find a decent new DJ bike for $700 but there are used options everywhere. The main thing you want to look for is a nice Fork and wheel set. Everything else is cheap to upgrade if you need too.


The entire post was an elitist jab at you?

Come on, dude... Look around this forum, see what others are building up as their rides and you'll pretty much have a really decent idea of what to look out for when building up your own bike.


----------



## t20cricket (Jul 2, 2009)

what about this.

http://tbsm.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7_15_19&products_id=1023

or this

http://tbsm.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7_15_22&products_id=1146


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

bacon11 said:


> That's got to be the most elitist post I've seen on this website. Why have this urban/park/dj sub forum if it's only for veterans to show off their bikes? Is there a sub title somewhere that tells newbs and people asking for advice to stay out? Seriously dude.
> 
> I know what deal searching is like - I got a bike with a newly serviced fork, service and freebies totaling $2k for $600. I told you I was willing to go used and you tell me to sign up for another forum to ask the same question. Wow.


I'm not sure how you read my post to be an elitist jab. I myself am not a veteran, I have only been riding 26" DJ this summer and learning more and more everyday. I did NOT tell you to go to a new forum, I told you to do a search on threads on this forum because there are probably a couple of dozen posted just like this last week. If you did service and built your own bike for XC then it should be the same idea here. Just do the research and find the deals, I already gave you a heads up on the main things you should be looking for.

One more thing, buy a chromo frame nothing else!

Sorry if I sounded elitist but I can assure you I'm nothing of the sort, stick around and you'll see that.

*edit*
I did say Forums but I meant Threads... My mistake, I'm sorry.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

t20cricket said:


> what about this.
> 
> http://tbsm.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7_15_19&products_id=1023
> 
> ...


Probably wouldn't go with the Diamondback because the fork would need an upgrade instantly. It's also running geared and aluminum frame. The Traildigger is cool if you don't want to run suspension.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI284R01-Eastern+Thunderbird+Bike+09.aspx

or if you can throw the extra bones for a bike you'll never have to really mess with again!

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI284R00-Eastern+Nighttrain+Bike+09.aspx

The purple Nighttrain is one sexy bike especially for under 1k! The Thunderbird is also very nice and within your price range. The RST Space fork is their higher end DJ fork from RST and I haven't heard bad things about it but it may be worth doing more research on.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

xDetroitMetalx said:


> Probably wouldn't go with the Diamondback because the fork would need an upgrade instantly. It's also running geared and aluminum frame. The Traildigger is cool if you don't want to run suspension.
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI284R01-Eastern+Thunderbird+Bike+09.aspx
> 
> ...


My XC bike is a Kona made with Dedacciai chromoly, so it's surprisingly light. They guy I bought it from let me lift up his wife's Trek road bike and it was just as light. With pedals, mine is right around 25lbs, so I'm not afraid of chromoly.

The second bike is more along the lines of what I'm looking for. Before I decided to go with an XC bike, I almost bought an Argyle 409 from a guy locally to build up an urban bike, so the Argyle is attractive to me.

If I were to build up the bike myself (I'd love to, but I have no experience or tools to do it), where would I get parts? I checked on sites like pricepoint and Spadout, but they don't sell DJ frames. Do I have to go through the manufacturer to get them? What about wheels? Are there specific DJ type wheels, or would all-mountain wheels work? Are DJ/urban bikes pretty much 26" bikes with a suspension that are built up with a BMX SS drivetrain? Over simplification maybe, but that's how it seems to the newb.

Edit: I was having a rough week before, so I apologize for snapping like that. Honest mistake on your part so I'm not going to hold it against you. I realize I could've done some more research but the DJ scene is so different from other types of mountain biking that it's like learning a whole new hobby. It's daunting.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

DJ frames
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/sub/536-Dirt+Jumpingurban.aspx


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

bacon11 said:


> ...
> 
> I was just curious (because money is burning a hole in my pocket) what it costs to get a starter-but-not-sporting-goods-store-quality urban/park bike?.


a few examples.........

Medium Price Complete DJ/MTBMX bikes (550 to 750 range)
* Haro Thread
* DK Asterik
* Comencal Max Max 
* Mongoose Ritual

Higher Price Complete (750 - 1400)
* Specialized P1/P2/P3
* Giant STP
* Eastern Thunderbird, Eastern Nighttrain
* Blackmarket 357, Blackmarket Riot

High end Frames
* Blackmarket MOB
* Superco Charger
* Eastern Black Betty

For more info, see previous threads:

_Bike Suggestions _
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=534671

_Looking into starting DJ_ 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=523801

_looking to get into urban / dirt jump _http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=511612

_Looking for new Urban bike....Give me some options._
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=517454

_DJ bike questions_ 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=508623

_6'3" looking for a good urban bomber. _
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=508540


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

What CMC just linked was what I was trying to direct you towards, he just was better at it. No hard feelings Bacon.

Jenson USA is a great place to shop, I prefer it over Price Point. Also, you can find some things off E-bay of course. For example I got Black and Silver Crank Bros 50/50 xx pedals for $30 free shipping still in the wrapping! The economy is making it easy to find great deals, that is if you yourself aren't effected by it.

For wheels, try Azonic Outlaws. Strong and light for the price.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

I would never buy Outlaws again. My first set was fine but my second set were a nightmare. The rear wheel was dished to the right and could not be straighten out. These wheels are machine built in seconds. I bought an Atomlab rear wheel and what a difference. I am going to sell my front Outlaw and invest in a matching Atomlab or relace the rear Outlaw hub with an Arrow or Atomlab rim.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

quickneonrt said:


> I would never buy Outlaws again. My first set was fine but my second set were a nightmare. The rear wheel was dished to the right and could not be straighten out. These wheels are machine built in seconds. I bought an Atomlab rear wheel and what a difference. I am going to sell my front Outlaw and invest in a matching Atomlab or relace the rear Outlaw hub with an Arrow or Atomlab rim.


Yea, I agree, just truing the rear for the first time I figure I can do it one or two more tries before I can't do it anymore (Damn failed 360s). Atomlab Pimps and Pimplites are amazing but a front or rear cost just as much as the Outlaw set not including the QR converters. For a budget build and a decent rim Outlaws are pretty awesome, and you get color choices!


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

xDetroitMetalx said:


> Yea, I agree, just truing the rear for the first time I figure I can do it one or two more tries before I can't do it anymore (Damn failed 360s). Atomlab Pimps and Pimplites are amazing but a front or rear cost just as much as the Outlaw set not including the QR converters. For a budget build and a decent rim Outlaws are pretty awesome, and you get color choices!


Well for the rear all you need is a qr but why make it a qr when it comes as a 10mm bolt on? the front you need the conversion for.

Outlaws are nice for the money especially if you get a deal like PricePoint has right now.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

quickneonrt said:


> Well for the rear all you need is a qr but why make it a qr when it comes as a 10mm bolt on? the front you need the conversion for.
> 
> Outlaws are nice for the money especially if you get a deal like PricePoint has right now.


It's 12mm bolt on, my bike is not compatible for that


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

What is 12mm bolt on? The Atomlabs come in 10mm bolt on, you take the bolts out and the axle is hollow for a quick release. I have a Pimp-Lite rear so I know for a fact. The Outlaws are QR and they come with a 12mm bolt on conversion, but you can get a 10mm bolt on axle from Azonic or Price Point for about 14 bux. I have one of those also on my ss so it does work.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

May be a dumb question, but what's the difference between urban and trials?

I know what trials is, but urban? Is that just like riding BMX on a 24" or 26" bike without pegs?

I guess I was looking for an urban hucking bike... just dropping off loading ramps, steps, etc. I would probably try and teach myself some trials stuff on it like pedal kicks and how to manual and stuff, but I don't think I'd get too much into DJ because I've got no where to do it other than Rays.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Urban should be called Street. For street if you don't wan't a 20" the next would be a 24". easier to throw around. Something like a Dobermann Molosse or Pinscher, the molosse is 24" specific where the pinscher can run 24 or 26" wheels, ss or geared. The USB Molly another 24" Black Market has a 24" coming out the Contraband and there are several others


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, still through. Is street/urban riding just doing drops and manuals on/off stuff? What makes street riding different from trials is all I'm asking.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Trials is a totally different animal. Look up Ryan Leech. Street riding is same as bmx street.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

I see. I've watched a lot of Danny MacAskill's stuff along with Ryan Leech's. Ryan's got a couple tutorial videos on youtube that's I've watched before. 

Trials bikes look like 24"... is that all rider preference?


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

quickneonrt said:


> What is 12mm bolt on? The Atomlabs come in 10mm bolt on, you take the bolts out and the axle is hollow for a quick release. I have a Pimp-Lite rear so I know for a fact. The Outlaws are QR and they come with a 12mm bolt on conversion, but you can get a 10mm bolt on axle from Azonic or Price Point for about 14 bux. I have one of those also on my ss so it does work.


I thought you meant the Azonics came with the 10mm QR. However, I didn't know the Atomlabs conversion kit was also compatible with the Azonic hubs. I kind of figured, but the QR kit Azonic gave me works just fine with tensioners.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

There are different types of trials bikes. Leech rides a 26" mtb. Most true trials bikes are built with no seat not even a place to put a seat. They can have 20" wheels wide rims and fat tires.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

bacon11 said:


> . . . . but I don't think I'd get too much into DJ because I've got no where to do it other than Rays.


u live close to one of the best bike parks in the country, maybe the world, and u don't want to ride a dirt jumper or bmx?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey bacon, you're supposed to be at least 14 to post here.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


> u live close to one of the best bike parks in the country, maybe the world, and u don't want to ride a dirt jumper or bmx?


Well, I'd probably try it out, but a DJ specific bike isn't my bag of chips, so to speak. If I could do DJ and street riding with it, sure.



sittingduck said:


> Hey bacon, you're supposed to be at least 14 to post here.


I'm 21. What are you trying to say?


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Well if you ride park and street I find a 24" easier to throw around and you can dj with it. Then again I am a shorter rider. Also basically a bike you would use for dj is the same you would use for street. Something cromoly with a good set of wheels and either a rigid or short travel suspension fork and a strong set of bmx style cranks like Profiles, Atomlabs, or Deitys.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't ride either right now... I was just trying to figure out how much it costs to get into this kind of riding, be it trials or street or DJ.


----------

